# need help/advice!!!



## Kbailey (6 mo ago)

Im so confused and I have tried but more I read more confused i get. I know there better combos but stuck with what I got so..please just help me use the stuff listed. Series and parallel wiring and inputs and out put connections??? What is best configuration to get the most but not blow speakers. I will list specs for what I have and tell you all what I want to do and you guys can break it down for my Barney Style for a window licker like me. LOL Thank you all very much in advance!!!!!! 
Scenario-
I want to run 4 speakers in the front only on my harley road glide. I will have 2 speakers in my upper fairing and 2 speakers in the lower fairing. I will not be adding speakers in back ever. I have 2 different amps and so each set of speakers has its own amplifier for power. The amp I am using for my 2 speakers in the upper fairing is a 4 channel amp and I want to run these speakers on it and still leave 2 channels available for possible future additions. The lower fairing speakers are different and will have their own 2 channel to power them.

Equipment-
Speakers are DD VO-XN8 with power rating of 75W rms-300w peak
4 ohm

Amp and RCA-
1 stereo rca cable set and 2 sets Y splitters 1F to 2M
Sound Digital EVO Powersport 1200.4 and the 4 ohm version. I just want to safely get the most out of what I have with out having to spend more $$ I dont have.
*1200.4 EVOPS – 4Ω*
Power @ 4Ω: 4 X 198 WRMS
Power @ 2Ω: 4 X 300 WRMS
Power @ 1Ω: N/A
Bridge Power @ 4Ω: 2 X 600 WRMS
Bridge Power @ 2Ω: N/A
Operating Voltage: 8V – 16V
Current Draw (Music): 50 A
Current Draw (Max): 101 A
Recommended Fuse (Music): 60 A
Total Efficiency: 82%
Damping Factor: 200
Frequency Response (-3dB): 5Hz – 22kHz
SNR: 88dB
Crossover HPF: 45Hz – 850Hz
Crossover LPF: 45Hz – 850Hz
THD + N (10% Rated Power): 0.1%
Product Dimensions: 6.5 x 5.8 x 2.4 in
Product Dimensions: 16.6 x 14.9 x 6.2 cm


----------

